# Cloning/Marbled/Marmorkreb crayfish in GTA?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anyone keep these in the GTA? Any stores keep regular stock?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I keep them but I'm not in the GTA sorry. I will be bringing some to the April auction.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hah....be prepared for lots of baby crays...these don't need a male, they just keep reproducing all by their lonesome


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Actually I am interested in raising them as feeders, so lots is good! Just from what I have read I may need more space than I can justify... its either these or convicts, I think the convicts take up less space but likely won't produce as much.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

i have some if you still need.


----------

